# Officially Checking In.......



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Helllooooooo...........

Well, given that this is at least my 20th post, guess we're not too new but all I asked was questions, questions, questions initially, so now I'm belatedly saying HELLO!

We're Brits, moved across the pond over 8 years ago, still have a pretty strong accent (you'll know it's us when you hear us), gave birth to 4 little Americans (they're American's first, Brits second - we have multiple passports for travel!), ds: 7, dd: 5, dd: 3, ds: 1 and love living over here. In the first 5 years, we said we'd definitely be moving back to the UK, in the last 3, we realise we're here for good and that's just fine!

Our older 2 claim they can speak two languages: English and American, occassionally we still say things and realise they're not recognised here - kitchen roll/paper towel - car park/parking lot - the list is endless so please holler if you wonder what we're going on about!,

We love travelling and seeing new places, our son had done 30 flights by the time he was one! The others haven't been so lucky (??!), the more kids, the less money - you know the drill - hence the need for an Outback! We have camped in a big tent with all the kiddums for the last few years and now it's time for an upgrade.

We got a new truck this week - Chevy Suburban 2500 - thanks to all for the great advice and suggestions -and are hoping to have an Outback 28rsds by the end of September or sooner. I'm so excited and will be one of those people with loads of posts who hasn't even got an Outback yet, let alone gone anywhere with one!

We are LOVING this site for its great information, suggestions, ideas and wonderfully helpful advice.

Thank you all so much, hope to meet up with you sometime soon, Ali


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We're Glad you are Here!!

Hope you get your OB soon & can join us for a Fall Rally









Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the family, Ali.

If you decide to go to Schaeffer's, I know the have an extremely well maintained '05 28RSDS that they traded Friday...









Right John????
















Welcome again, and feel free to join the Northeast Rallys as the progress.

Steve


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Welcome to the family, Ali.
> 
> If you decide to go to Schaeffer's, I know the have an extremely well maintained '05 28RSDS that they traded Friday...
> 
> ...


LOL!

I really like the dinette sliding out, not the sofa, does the 05 have the dinette slide out (or is that actually what the ds in rsds means -







!) - John, did you trade up simply for more space? Nothing wrong with yours at all? mmmm, maybe we should look!

Thanks, Ali


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com ali,

I can tell you on thing, and that is you have found the site that will answer all the questions you will ever have. Tons of great information here. Congrads on your future Outback. I know your family can't wait to start enjoying it.

Leon


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ali, Official Welcome to Outbackers! The 28RSS (which I have) has the sofa slide out. The 28RSDS has the dinette slide out, regardless of year (so far).


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Ali!









Congratulations on a great Tow Vehicle (TV) and I am sure that you will enjoy your Outback when you select one !! We also switched from a tent to the trailer last summer and love it.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

!Hi Ali!

Welcome to the best forum on the Web


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard. It's too bad you weren't here a bit sooner - before John made the trade-in deal. He had it for sale at a great price. Unfortunately, you'll pay more now that the dealer has it. But, it's a good unit and he did some nice mods in it. It wouldn't hurt to look at it and see what the dealer is asking. All the best.

Scott

P.S. Sorry about that American Revolution thing. No hard feelings then?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ali









Welcome to Outbackers, glad you found us...Happy Outback Shopping!!








Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Your kids are going to love that bunk house! Congrats on the new TV as well. That really is a GREAT rig to tow the Outback. You will be very happy with your entire setup.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome again to Outbackers.com. We're glad you're sticking around.

Congrats on the new Outback and the new 3/4 ton Burb. Ours works really well for us. Enjoy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ali to the Outback Family from another PA'er
If you go to the Hershery RV show look for Tom Schaeffer's and look for Chri or Mark they are great guys

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Ali and family from another in Pennsylvnia.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Scott
> 
> P.S. Sorry about that American Revolution thing. No hard feelings then?


LOL!! Yeah, we usually get some stick for merrily celebrating July 4th!

We keep things nice and compromised though, outside our house fly 3 flags: Stars & Stripes, Union Jack and England's St George Cross - they look pretty good!

Ali


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*And a belated Welcome to Outbackers, Ali!*








We are glad you are here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

